# How is aux input sound quality?



## equ (Aug 11, 2004)

A bit of background before the question..

As part of my purchase deal, I asked the dealer to put in the aux input to my 330. They got confused and put the 'ipodyourbmw' instead. I had originally ordered the aux because 
1. I have an older 20GB ipod that's loaded and I don't want to upgrade.
2. I didn't want the ipod screen shut out.
After a few weeks of hassle, they've agreed to swap this out for the aux input. In the meantime I borrowed my gf's ipod and used the bmw interface. Admittedly, even with its limitations, I got used to it. 90% of my listening is shuffle all in any case...

So my question is... I am having trouble making my mind up whether to switch it back to the aux input or not. The features are a toss. No trip to dealer/steering control/charging are nice. OTOH, choosing songs/old ipod/other device flexibility. I thought if there's a sound quality issue that would sway me one way or another. I find the ipodyourbmw sound quality quite good. As a reference point, while it's not mind blowing, I think the HK is very good.

Ideas?


----------



## haigha (Sep 28, 2004)

equ said:


> So my question is... I am having trouble making my mind up whether to switch it back to the aux input or not. The features are a toss. No trip to dealer/steering control/charging are nice. OTOH, choosing songs/old ipod/other device flexibility. I thought if there's a sound quality issue that would sway me one way or another. I find the ipodyourbmw sound quality quite good. As a reference point, while it's not mind blowing, I think the HK is very good.


The Aux input is just like an input to your component stereo at home. Its quality is excellent.


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

:thumbup:


haigha said:


> The Aux input is just like an input to your component stereo at home. It's quality is excellent.


 :thumbup:

I agree !


----------



## haigha (Sep 28, 2004)

LordByron said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I agree !


I have the same Audiovox Sirius unit as you (in your avatar) :thumbup: I'm hoping they come out with something smaller that will fit in the ash tray but still work at home.


----------



## equ (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks for the responses.. I'll think it over for a few days.. In the meantime, I'm off to Mario Andretti racing school!


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

equ said:


> Thanks for the responses.. I'll think it over for a few days.. In the meantime, I'm off to Mario Andretti racing school!


Agreed on quality. And I don't think the difference will be discernible between the two, especially if you buy something like the Sik Imp to use the line out, instead of the headphone jack.

Overall, the cost is lower and the functionality better with the aux, IMO, than the ipod. You lose only the steering wheel FF/Rev function, which is minor to me.


----------

